# Do You Know February is pet dental health care mont?



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

To address the significance of oral health care for pets, the AVMA and several veterinary groups are sponsoring National Pet Dental Health Month in February.
https://www.avma.org/Events/pethealth/Pages/February-is-National-Pet-Dental-Health-Month.aspx


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Just brought one of my pet dogs in to vet's office for rabies vacc update and checkup. My vet was crowing about how clean her teeth are, and how healthy her gums are. Never been brushed. She attributed it to raw diet. All my dogs teeth are like that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chadan Singh, please post a bit about yourself in the "Member Bio's" forum here. 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

It's a WDF requirement.

Thank you
WDF Moderators


----------

